# X-Box 360 . . . . .



## AntonB (Mar 16, 2008)

Just curious,does anyone out there own a 360 ????

Add me if you do,my gamertag is Spoon Fed Acid

:biggerGrin:

Cod4 and gears of war are my forte' :biggerGrin:

Also im in a clan so anyone fancy challenging us ( we have 360 and PS3 team ) go to total-confusion.net and the option is there to challenge us


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

AntonB said:


> Just curious,does anyone out there own a 360 ????
> 
> Add me if you do,my gamertag is Spoon Fed Acid
> 
> ...


I've not got a 360 but i'm getting my PS3 online at home from 27th of this month. I was online in the office when it was quiet during the winter months. Loved it.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

360 over PS3 anytime.

PS3 is still good fun but not value for money, not only is overpriced on its own as comparatively (360 vs PS3) the xbox beats it.

Have mine for little over 2 years now and never had any problem. Couldn't be happier with the choice.

Plus its a great DVD player


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Love my XBOX, not got it online yet though.

Favourite game...

Mass Effect, until I completed it. Halo 3 is crap when you complete that too, unless you have online.

I've half-finished Bioshock, but Im focusing my attention on FIFA 08 for a bit, even though its always the same


----------



## AntonB (Mar 16, 2008)

X-Box live is great,worth every penny

Gears of war,great game both on and off line

Call of duty 4,again great game but get it on line and you will become a recluse,seriously great fun


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got COD4 on PC, no way am I playing all the way through that on Hardcore again. Took me like, 6 weeks.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I've had this debate with my mates alot, i think theres a reason xbox 360 is coming down in price so much, because microsoft reportedly arent making a profit from it (heard that on the news about 6 months back) and PS3 have sold more per month from launch.

Plus now blu-ray has beaten off HD-DVD which they are not going to be making any longer.

I'm not saying xbox isnt good, its a great machine....but PS3 is better, you have to shell out more on the xbox to make it the same spec as the ps3 anyway. I could go on.

Bit of a thread hi-jack and yes i am a nerd when it comes to playstation.


----------



## AntonB (Mar 16, 2008)

The thing that puts me off Playstation started with PS2,poor loading times and 1000's of games but only a handfull that were actualy worth playing.

Then with the PS3,they pretty much "bullied" their way onto the scene with their " Blu-ray and amazing graphics " not too mention the absolute insult of a price tag on release. As we all know graphics do not make a good game.

Its a bonus that the Blu-ray has beaten the 360's HD because if it didnt then Sony would of been right in the preverbial with Blu-ray being an internal drive,basically their all singing all dancing machine would of been obsolete over night...good job that Microsoft had theirs as an add on really


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 2 PS3's, and an XBOX 360.

I think I've played the PS3 ONCE. Did not like it. But when MGS4 comes out, you can bet your ass I'll be playing that every single day.


----------



## AntonB (Mar 16, 2008)

JayC said:


> I have 2 PS3's, and an XBOX 360.
> 
> I think I've played the PS3 ONCE. Did not like it. But when MGS4 comes out, you can bet your ass I'll be playing that every single day.


You know what mate,youre only the second person ive ever heard say that they prefer to play on an xbox than a ps3 !

Good lad :biggerGrin:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive got a ps2, i never have time to play games anymore, so having bothered upgrading...i've got pride on it too the graphics are shit but the games great, i was going to get a 360 not so long ago, now that they've come down to Â£160 odd i might invest in one


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw that game Army of Two, new one, and it's like meant to be this dead serious military game, but when playing as 2 player, you can do stuff like, Bill And Ted's air guitar stuff, and headbutt each other as if it were two best friends.

That alone has made me decide to buy the game on monday.


----------

